# New-ish



## Chris_ninja14 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey all! 

I'm Chris from Indiana. It's been awhile since I've been on AT. I got into hunting a few years ago and started out with a Hoyt Spyder Turbo (never shot a bow before this). Saw one deer within shooting distance all season and you could probably guess it....I missed high. Sold my bow two years later and switched back to rifle and have been very successful. However, the challenge is gone. I'm looking to get back into bow hunting this year. I never had anyone in my life interested in hunting so the motivation to get out has been all on my own. I have been teaching my brother in law everything I know about hunting and thought bow hunting is a good challenge to take on with him. I'm looking for two "starter" bows for us that will get the job done and move my way up to something like my first bow eventually. Wanted to introduce myself and get my numbers up in posts so I can start communicating with the classifieds. 

Looking forward to coming back to the archery community!


----------



## MinnesotaNice (8 mo ago)

Welcome back from Mn


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome back to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Good luck this season!


----------



## nopewic718 (4 mo ago)

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## KudzuJohn (4 mo ago)

Welcome from GA


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Gusshelton45 (2 mo ago)

Chris_ninja14 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'm Chris from Indiana. It's been awhile since I've been on AT. I got into hunting a few years ago and started out with a Hoyt Spyder Turbo (never shot a bow before this). Saw one deer within shooting distance all season and you could probably guess it....I missed high. Sold my bow two years later and switched back to rifle and have been very successful. However, the challenge is gone. I'm looking to get back into bow hunting this year. I never had anyone in my life interested in hunting so the motivation to get out has been all on my own. I have been teaching my brother in law everything I know about hunting and thought bow hunting is a good challenge to take on with him. I'm looking for two "starter" bows for us that will get the job done and move my way up to something like my first bow eventually. Wanted to introduce myself and get my numbers up in posts so I can start communicating with the classifieds.
> 
> Looking forward to coming back to the archery community!


Welcome, I would recommend a used elite for a good price that’s fairly new


----------



## Squatch92 (2 mo ago)

Welcome from the PNW.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Chris.


----------



## redleg1103 (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome from KS


----------



## DTBowman (3 mo ago)

Welcome from Socal!


----------



## OleDave (2 mo ago)

Welcome from KY


----------



## b.murph308 (2 mo ago)

Welcome from Georgia.


----------



## ForwardFlight (2 mo ago)

Welcome to AT


----------



## DampWashcloth (18 d ago)

Welcome! From Utah


----------



## Marcusgumm101 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome


----------

